# Weight Loss on Curing



## Lonewolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Guys new here.
 My seed company reports a 78% weight loss when cured from dry weight is this usual (they are heavy yielding plants)?


----------



## KADE (Jan 3, 2007)

You can dry out bud soooooo much if u want (which u dont).

55-60% I'd say is about right. Usually I lose just over half wet weight...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 3, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> You can dry out bud soooooo much if u want (which u dont).
> 
> 55-60% I'd say is about right. Usually I lose just over half wet weight...


*I would agree. :aok: *


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks guys



"Hello, this is not correct. ;-) The text refers to the drying of wet buds. Buds lose approx. 78% of weight from their original, wet weight once they are dry enough to be packed and cured. Our strain details on yield are what you get effectively after drying and curing."



Yet they give yields such as 400-450g/square meter!


----------



## KADE (Jan 3, 2007)

Lonewolf said:
			
		

> Yet they give yields such as 400-450g/square meter!


 
Well I'd hope so!!! I get well over a pound on 4x4.


----------

